
Wearable gadgets that can read your mind - prostoalex
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/10/ces-2020-mind-reading-technology-lets-you-control-gadgets-and-games.html
======
intrepidhero
I had the idea the other to day to start a list of hackable cybernetic
devices. I'm thinking things like the sub-vocalization we saw earlier in the
week, the latest brain activity scanners (MEG, fMRI, EEG), brain stimulation
stuff (tDCS), anything that could let you interact with a computer in subtle
and more integrated ways than a keyboard/mouse.

Does anyone know of a similar list already started?

~~~
davee5
I started to compile a list of Human <> Digital I/O a while ago. This wasn't
written up as a real article, more for my own notes, but I wanted to publish
it for (a) sharing and (b) to be in the public domain so none of my employers
can call dibs on my high-level thinking & resources.

link -
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1oBe27BKbpvts7UNANxv9...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1oBe27BKbpvts7UNANxv9ZgIUA5QyFdx9Bppj7GQuYaw/)

I design consumer electronics, mostly focused on early stages including
concept / design / enclosure / HW component & feature architecture. My job is
to build digital stuff that is intuitive, useful, and buildable.

I figured that it would be a useful exercise to survey a relatively complete a
landscape of "I/O" available for both humans and digital technology.

If we start with the (imperfect) premise that humans are machines, then we can
look at all the sensory apparatus we have to determine what access we have to
the doors of perception. What are the different types of the nervous system's
inputs? Repeat the exercise for electronic machines, to see what tools we have
that can interact with body and material. What are the different types of
tech's inputs and outputs? Human I/O and Digital I/O.

The overlap of those two sets maps the possible ways human physiology might
interact with digital technology. To be clear this only covers the most
physical & materialist levels, but it's a start and a useful tool for me.

I have a separate list of actual companies and products that have shipped
consumer-facing biosensor tech, but I haven't added it to this doc yet. One
more thing on the to-do list...

~~~
intrepidhero
That's very cool! Thanks for sharing.

I was thinking of a list of hardware devices with some notes on how hard they
were to repurpose and experiment with. Could be a tough field to stay on top
of though.

------
snaky
So could we have a relevant ads this way finally?

~~~
redisman
And they can feed a stream of your dissident/criminal thoughts to the state
thought police. Win-win.

------
criddell
Is mind-reading the same thing as measuring electrical activity in the brain?

~~~
rafaelvasco
Far from it. Reading electrical activity is just the tip of the iceberg;

~~~
criddell
Where does the _mind_ come into it? Calling what these things do _mind
reading_ feels a bit overblown to me.

~~~
musingsole
Very overblown. The trick with the color-changing lamp is more of a hack than
a true BCI. It's reading your brain, but not something occuring in your
conscious thoughts.

If it's implemented like I think it is, there's an observable signal in the
brain from looking at a high frequency oscillating light source. What's not
happening is an analysis of signals to recognize you're _consciously thinking_
about green or holding the concept "green" in your mind.

